
A New Take on Incubators - drm237
http://www.entrepreneur.com/magazine/entrepreneur/2009/may/201228.html
======
pg
"A few dozen such accelerators, like Y Combinator, have cropped up this
decade. “They deal with somewhat later-stage companies that have established
themselves in their markets but simply need to scale up,” Adkins says."

It's hard to imagine getting it wronger. And this woman is the president of
the "National Business Incubation Association?"

~~~
ajju
Seems like there was almost no fact checking done on that article. They have
now misdescribed 2/2 incubators I know about. The other one is Georgia Tech's
Venturelab which funded us: <http://www.gtei2.com/2009/05/a-new-take-on-
incubators.html>

------
chrisduesing
They seem to imply that YCombinator takes around 70% ownership with a poorly
worded sentence.

